# Sleeping Arrangements!



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I know there are several posts on here about sleeping arrangements already but I can't find any from anyone who already has a dog and is getting a new puppy.

We have a five year old labradoodle who was crate trained and always slept alone downstairs. We left her all night from day one and she was housetrained within a week. She now (following a house move) sleeps on the bedroom floor and sleeps well all night. She lies in at weekends too!

We are getting a cockapoo puppy in July and I am really confused as to what to do! Do we do the same as we did with Boo and crate train her downstairs or would the puppy benefit from being in the bedroom with us and Boo?

I have really enjoyed reading other threads on this forum and look forward to receiving some good advice!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If it were me I'd keep puppy in a crate in your room until you've cracked the house training.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I think everyone is different in how they do this and there's no wrong way. I have a 14 month cockapoo that like yours was crated in the kitchen even though I never closed her in it and again like yours was house trained quickly. 
I'm getting another cockapoo puppy in June and I shall be doing the same again. Molly still sleeps in the kitchen ( this is her choice it's just where she chooses to sleep at night) day times she prefers the lounge. 
When the puppy arrive she will have to sleep upstairs whilst house training the new puppy, but afterwards both will have a choice of where they sleep!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey was crate trained in the kitchen too and she never wet her crate once. She too chooses to sleep in the kitchen at night and she sleeps there when no one at home. She does have a bed in the living room that she chooses when we are in the living room. She does sometimes come up to our room at night if I go to bed before my husband, but she always comes back down to her own bed. Everyone is different but this suits us and, more importantly, Bailey.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

fairlie said:


> If it were me I'd keep puppy in a crate in your room until you've cracked the house training.


This is what I did with the second poo.
He slept very nicely from day one in the crate in the bedroom. Otherwise he will feel completely alone away from you and his mate, the other dog. 

Now... do not expect to have a dog potty trained in a week... wishful thinking with a cockapoo. They can learn quicker or not, but to the extend of no accidents... nope.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

my first has been sleeping in bed with us since she was a year and a half old....my second we crate trained just like the first, it aids in the potty training


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My first slept in the kitchen with my 10 year old mini schnauzer and was very happy. After Mandy died and we got Phoebe, she slept in a dog travel box next to Max for three days. Day four we left the door open and they slept together in the kitchen and that's where they sleep to this day. In their dog beds with access to fresh water.


----------

